# Caught a swarm in one of my traps!



## wildforager (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh man, I envy you! I hope my traps catch a swarm too. Congrats!! I'll keep an eye on this thread for an update.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Don't build traps bigger than your frames or you will have to move them out promptly or end up doing some cut out work.


----------



## cinch123 (Jan 16, 2012)

odfrank said:


> Don't build traps bigger than your frames or you will have to move them out promptly or end up doing some cut out work.


Good advice, I'm sure. I plan to go pick them up tomorrow night and bring them back to my home for transfer to a hive.


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice looking swarm! Bet there is one of those rare feral marked queens in the middle of it all!


----------



## cinch123 (Jan 16, 2012)

Update:

I went over on Saturday night to pick up this trap and bring it home. Much to my surprise, there was a large cluster on the outside of the box!










I took the box off the tree and tried to shake the bees into a trashcan to bring home. Unfortunately, they had started to build comb on the *outside* of the box, so I pushed the trap, with cluster attached, down into the can as far as it would go, wrapped a sheet around the top, and bungee corded it closed. On Sunday a fellow beekeeper came over to help me get this into a hive, since I had never done this before. We sprayed the inside of the can with sugar water, gave it a good bump, and almost all the bees dropped into the bottom. We shook them into their new hive, and immediately all the bees started clearing out of the can and went into the hive. It was very exciting, and I was glad to have some help from a mentor.


----------

